# Mapping com port



## craigf (Apr 20, 2006)

can anyone help me on this one
I have two computers in a workgroup both running XP,i have a dos program on one machine with a blaster printer on com port 1. i also want to run the program on the other machine but print out the labels on the first machine from the com port.I have mapped the drive & shared the folder, but don't know how to map to the com port , all advice will be gratefully received

Craigf


----------



## squidboy (Dec 29, 2004)

craigf said:


> can anyone help me on this one
> I have two computers in a workgroup both running XP,i have a dos program on one machine with a blaster printer on com port 1. i also want to run the program on the other machine but print out the labels on the first machine from the com port.I have mapped the drive & shared the folder, but don't know how to map to the com port , all advice will be gratefully received
> 
> Craigf


Not sure this can be done strictly through dos. You could however make a batch file to send the job to the PC with the printer.


----------



## craigf (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks Squidboy i will try that, Craigf


----------



## steigrafx (Sep 27, 2005)

Assuming you have nothing plugged into the com port on the second PC (PC2), you might try the "net use" command.

On the PC1 (the one with the printer), you would need to "share" the printer by going to Printers and Faxes, right click the printer, click Sharing, turn it on and give it a name.

On PC2, set your application to print from COM1, even though there is no printer attached.
Next, go to a command prompt and type the following, substituting PC1's name and the shared printer name you created:

net use com1: \\ComputerName\SharedPrinterName /persistent:yes

Hopefully, that will take all print jobs directed to COM1 on PC2 and redirect them to COM1 on PC1. If that doesn't work, delete the net use command at a command prompt by typing:

net use com1: /delete

Good luck.


----------

